
[1 week] Buffett: A ‘bad ending’ is coming for cryptocurrencies - volgo
http://www.scmp.com/business/money/money-news/article/2127700/bad-ending-coming-cryptocurrencies-warns-warren-buffett
======
colecut
[https://99bitcoins.com/bitcoinobituaries/](https://99bitcoins.com/bitcoinobituaries/)

+1

------
tim333
Quite likely a bad ending will come to most of the existing ones but crypto is
here to stay. It's like the .com boom when most went bust but the net is still
with us.

